# Mitt Romney....The Wolf In Sheeps Clothing...!!!!



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

*This article is Massive in it's scope  !!!
*

*Strap In – Romney Didn’t Wake Up This Morning and Haphazardly Write an Op-Ed to Attack The President of His Own Political Party…*


Posted on January 2, 2019 by sundance

Don’t get so caught up in a furor over Senator-elect Mitt Romney writing a political hit piece against the President of the United States that we forget to look at the big picture.

Senator-elect Mitt Romney’s niece is Ronna McDaniel, Chairwoman of the Republican National Committee (RNC). Senator Romney didn’t just wake up on New Year’s Day and haphazardly write a specifically constructed character assassination against the President of the republican party; who is currently the President of the United States.

No, this attack was done with forethought and specific intent.


Think rationally and logically.  Why write the op-ed at all?  What is the purpose behind writing the op-ed?  What does the author have to gain by writing the op-ed?…

And specifically, given the nature of the familial relationship between republican Senator Romney and RNC Chairwoman McDaniel, not to mention the political profession therein, with the senator writing something highly damaging; well, there’s obviously a larger intended purpose on Romney’s end of the equation.

Likely many will believe Ms. Ronna McDaniel was generally unaware that her uncle was going to take such a position of expressed opposition.  She didn’t know?  Mitt Romney wouldn’t, given the circumstances, tell his niece of his intention?

Let’s presume Romney didn’t tell his niece.  What does that tell us about the character of Mitt Romney; his obvious self-interest; and, in the bigger picture, what does that tell us of his relationship to republican party objectives, writ large?

What exactly is this ‘_republican party_‘, Romney’s frame-of-reference (under such a presumption), all about?  Who would Mitt and Ann Romney believe is operating it?

If Mitt Romney felt his current DC entry point, constructed by his specific intent, would leave him entirely isolated from any influence and/or affluence from his position – he wouldn’t do it.  Right?  But he did…. so he doesn’t view this adversarial starting point as damaging to his political objectives.




It’s a new year.  So let’s stop the nonsense explanations and reconciliations attempting to justify behavior…. let’s just accept them.  [People write “you’re negative”, I don’t think so…. I just accept things_ as they are_, not as I wish them to be.]

If Senator-elect Mitt Romney wanted to plant his flag and express his political position as an incoming freshman Senator from Utah he could have written an article outlining his views, his positions, his point of reference; what he hopes to achieve, etc. etc.

_But he didn’t._  He specifically went out of his way to level his best attack, a verbal and thought-out assassination, based on character, against the sitting President of the United States.

And he didn’t just think about this earlier this morning.  This was pre-planned.

There had to be an earlier conversation with the Washington Post. Right?  There had to be some form of editorial review…. Right? There had to be some purpose; there had to be some scheduling, correct?

Keep it simple.

The most likely scenario is Mitt Romney coordinated with other like-minded political allies to start the incoming congressional year with a broadside assault against the chief executive.

Agreed?

Romney is aligning himself.

Romney wouldn’t stand alone.

Accepting the above as obvious, that alone tells us quite a bit.



(link)

Remember, there is an agenda behind these people that 97% of the electorate just don’t understand.  Nothing will change until Mitch McConnell is defeated. Nothing. {Go deep}  Remember also, what we already know about how the resistance is set up for a very specific set of sequences {Go Deep}.

Think back to the 2015 instructions from republican insider Alex Castellanos as he described how the RNC could eliminate the disruptive influence of Donald Trump:

*[…] “The best way to do it is how Brutus killed Caesar. Get real close, snuggle up, and shiv him in the ribs”… *

You still think Mitt Romney’s niece, Chairwoman of the RNC, Ronna McDaniel, didn’t know her uncle was going to publish a direct attack against the President of the United States… The president of the party she is in charge of ?…  I digress.

A pattern of political stories are beginning to show signs of a common continuity. In the bigger of the big pictures seven words continue to set the baseline: “_There are trillions of dollars at stake”_.

When the common sense Tea Party movement formed in 2009 and 2010 it contained a monumentally frustrated grassroots electorate, and the scale of the movement caught the professional republican party off-guard. When Donald Trump ran for the office of the presidency he essentially did the same thing; he disrupted the apparatus of the professional republican party.

The difference between those two examples is one was from the bottom up, and the second was from the top down. However, the commonality in the two forces resulted in the 2016 victory.

It took a few years for the heavily armored old guard of GOP to formulate a plan to retain their control. In the example of the Tea Party, the republican power structures moved in 2011 through 2014 to co-opt the vulgarian movement and impede their disruptive influence. Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell was at the forefront of those power moves. {Go Deep} and {Go Deep} The basic issue for the GOP was retention of power.

McConnell and crew tamped down the fire. A few years pass and the issues that spurred the Tea Party movement remained unresolved. In 2015 Donald Trump taps in to that exact same Tea Party frustration toward the control authority within one-half of the DC UniParty; again, the professional republican apparatus was disrupted.

From the first moment candidate Trump announced his platform positions; from the very first poll *after* those platform positions were announced; Donald Trump was leading the republican field in every-single-poll from August of 2015 through today. Center stage throughout 2015 and 2016 and President of the United States as an outcome therein.

Yes, the “movement” rebranded and now MAGA wins the presidency.

So it should not come as a surprise to see an eerily similar response from within the GOP toward the new threat; the Trump presidency.

There are two constants in an ever changing universe: (1) “NeverTrump” didn’t go away; and (2) the Bush-clan, or GOP old guard, will never accept losing power.


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

The professional republicans and the professional democrats, ie. “the uniparty”, have a common enemy in President Trump.

The vulgarian leader of the deplorable coalition never asked for permission; never paid the indulgency fees; never attended the necessary cloistered club meetings paying homage; and never offered the indulgent team of political elites terms for his takeover.

Thus Donald Trump, just like the Tea Party, would never be accepted.

Why is this important now?

Current events highlight the resurgence of a never disassembled GOP Bush clan influence. For the past two years it’s been a never-ending game of whac-a-mole as each of the establishment minded embeds surfaces at different times. Within the dynamic, the one commonality within the internecine conflict inside the Trump administration is the establishment GOP -vs- Trump MAGA.

Establishment GOP consultant Alex Castellanos was very open about the best design to getting rid of Donald Trump back in 2015 when he discussed an almost identical strategy for how Mitch McConnell destroyed the threat from the Tea Party a year earlier:

*[…] “The best way to do it is how Brutus killed Caesar. Get real close, snuggle up, and shiv him in the ribs”… (link)*
Forgive me for mixing my metaphors here; but as each of the shiv-bearers appears, that’s when Trump is forced to deliver the whac-a-mole hammer. It’s like having an administration filled with establishment terror cells. Each cell acts independently, but each cell also acts based on a common objective: retain the UniParty.

The earlier whac-a-mole example was Condi Rice’s embed plant and former Secretary of State Rex Tillerson popping his head up. But there are many more examples all around in various forms; including the self-serving GOP exit of U.N. Ambassador Nikki Haley; and now we see Mitt Romney.

When you think about the actual structure of the Republican state party machines; it’s enough to make you wonder if the mid-term outcome and lack of structural fight was not part of this dynamic. After all, *“their”* party was taken over by a new MAGA base and a new pragmatic political leader, Donald Trump.

The same UniParty dynamic is visible in the way the FBI/DOJ and aggregate intelligence community were weaponized against Donald Trump – with Democrats and Republicans participating in the unlawful processes. Now, in the downstream consequence phase, we see a UniParty defense approach to block Trump from revealing what happened.

I’m not sure people fully completely understand this dynamic within “spygate”. It was not a targeting operation by democrats; republicans were just as complicit. The ongoing goal to eliminate candidate and president Trump is _*not*_ partisan.

Which brings me to the current state of the advisers around the executive. Remember, there are trillions at stake here – and the downstream benefactors are both Republicans and Democrats who make up the UniParty.

Within the UniParty dynamic, in order to retain full financial benefit, the political class need to align with Wall Street priorities. That alignment means the UniParty needs to eliminate Main Street priorities that are adverse to their interests.

Border controls and immigration enforcement are adverse interests to the UniParty. Additional cross party alignment to benefit Wall Street surrounds: •budgets and massive government spending; •government controlled healthcare retention; •government controlled education (common core); •and most importantly the removal of any national economic and trade policy that would threaten the structure of the multinationals.

On all of these issues the Democrats and Republicans have identical outlooks, common interests and mirrored legislative priorities. It is not coincidental that US Chamber of Commerce President Tom Dohonue also outlined these issues as primary priorities for his massive lobbyist spending.

There are trillions of dollars at stake; and we must never discount how far the Big Club participants will go to ensure the White House counselors are shaping their advice toward those objectives.


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

There are no MAGA lobbying groups in Washington DC advocating for policies that benefit economic nationalism. On this objective President Donald Trump stands alone.

We don’t need a third party in Washington DC, we actually need a second one.

It cannot be overstated how violent and confrontational the House of Representatives will be as soon as they are sworn in.  They will work with an immediate purposeful intention. All political violence will be approved to attain their objectives.  The recent behavior of Jim Acosta (CNN media), and ANTIFA toward Tucker Carlson, is now, and will be going forward, the new normal.

There will be extreme political violence.

In 2006 it was the SEIU and AFSCME union foot-soldiers who smashed windows, advanced upon polling places and engaged in the most severe examples of voter fraud and intimidation.  In 2018, with the help of uber-Alinsky DNC Chairman Tom Perez, that corrupt sentiment is now institutionalized within democrat-socialist political apparatus.  ANTIFA is now the DNC grassroots activist approach.

Failing to accept the severity of this shift in the past decade is intellectually dishonest.  As Nancy Pelosi said of the Occupy Wall Street violent anarchists: “God bless these people.”  Indeed the OWS precursor to ANTIFA were laying the groundwork for the new severity of power in Democrat leadership.  Nothing is out-of-bounds; no level of corrupt behavior will be avoided; everything will happen openly and without any backlash from a compliant media apparatus; the social fabric will be shredded.

The Democrat mantra: “never let a crisis go to waste” is the modern version of the Fabian-Socialist: “_remould it closer to the heart’s desire_“.  Both approaches rely upon the destruction of acceptable norms in order to advance the political objective.

*Specifics:* When Democrats last took power in January 2007, Nancy Pelosi and Steny Hoyer took control in the final two years of George Bush second term.  Immediately they set about a process laying the groundwork for the 2008 presidential election of Barack Obama.  This was a priority objective.

One of the techniques was the removal of the budget process. By eliminating the federal budget process in 2007 (fiscal year ’08) the Democrats paved the way for the next democrat president to demand massive open-ended spending.

By the time the year of the general election came around (2008), the lengthy budget process was replaced with Omnibus spending bills (fiscal year 2009).  Obviously when Obama was successfully installed in November of 2008, the useful crisis was financial. The subsequent TARP bailout, auto bailout, ARRA ($1 trillion stimulus) and QE1 were all accomplished with massive omnibus spending packages.

[NOTE: These are important references because from that moment forward, despite the GOP taking back control in January 2011, the constraining budgetary process was forever destroyed. There was never regular-order budgetary spending again.]

It is also critical to emphasize the difference between Democrats taking control in the last two years of Bush’s second term, and Democrats taking control in the last two years of Trump’s* first* term.  Within this difference you will predictably see a shift in strategic operations from the Marxists.

George W Bush was exiting, and unlimited spending was used to empower the entry of Obama; however, now the Marxists need to knee-cap President Trump by weaponizing the power of the purse – the biggest weapon of the House of Representatives.

After a ten year UniParty hiatus the Marxists will now go back to using budgets in the structural defunding and dismantling of ICE (Immigration and Customs Enforcement), the Southern Border Wall, and any program, initiative, policy or institution the Marxists want to see removed.   This is a strategy of the Democrat crisis-makers; and they are exceptionally better at achieving their desired results than Republicans.

When it comes to political weaponization and political power constructs the Marxists have exceptional work ethics; they will outwork anyone on the other side who opposes them.  They are far, far, better at political strategy and scheme than conservative politicians.  Part of the reason for their success is that crooks, cons and swindlers are far more cunning than honorable, virtuous and moral people.  It is unfortunate, but true; and the same truth applies beyond politics.

* Two other thoughts on this issue.*  First, you might remember when this massive spending, and the government takeover of healthcare, led to the Marxists losing the 2010 midterm election in a massive defeat.   But do you remember what the democrats did in the lame-duck congress between November 2010 and January 2011?

Does the term “Porkulous” ring a bell?

While 63 democrat seats were lost in the November 2010 election (and six democrat senate seats), those exiting Marxists, despite just having suffered the worst defeat in almost 100 years, audaciously –_and apologetically_– voted in the December 2010 lame-duck session, to fully fund President Obama’s next two years in office.  This was done by Speaker Nancy Pelosi specifically to block the incoming GOP wave from upending the priorities of the Obama administration in 2011.  That was called the “Porkulous” spending bill; and the democrat-marxists didn’t give a snit about how it looked.

Now, did Speaker Paul Ryan or Senate Leader Mitch McConnell do anything as bold to fund and secure the budgetary priorities of President Donald Trump in the 2018 lame-duck?

No?

Think about the overall unilateral commitment and cunning historically displayed by the Marxist wing of the UniParty. They are so committed to the long-term view they are willing to sacrifice anything for the biggest, most consequential, advances toward their objectives.  In 2010 the democrats killed their own “blue-dog” coalition to advance their ideological goals.

Within the 63 House seats the Marxists lost in that 2010 midterm election; they killed off the entire 40 member Bart Stupak coalition; the blue-dog caucus.  Totally willing to sacrifice 40 seats to attain a generational ideological objective (ObamaCare); and they are about to step back into power a mere eight years later.  Stunning when you think about it.

Few people have any idea just how bad these next two years are going to be. We are the normal people who don’t spend every moment of our day scheming, conniving, and developing plans to dismantle the lives of your freedom loving community and rebuild it as a collective society.

For these political beneficiaries of Wall Street lobbying _that’s all they do_.  Every moment of their existence they spend thinking about how to gain power and dominate, 24/7/365  that is all they do.

That is all the ever talk about; that is all they ever converse with each-other about.  Every second of every moment, in every meeting, is consumed with plots, plans and strategies for indulging themselves, gaining wealth and growing power at all costs.

…And it won’t just come from the “left”.  Obviously we can now overlay Mitt Romney.


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

*And this Picture posted with the above article says it ALL if you know your history...........*

*




*

*Back stabbing pieces of shit RHINOS.........*


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

Better start getting those prepper supplies together no, and head off for the woods.  I promise, we'll tell you when the sky's done falling and it's safe to come back.


----------



## justified (Jan 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *This article is Massive in it's scope  !!!
> Mit Romney = Patriot. *
> 
> *Strap In – Romney Didn’t Wake Up This Morning and Haphazardly Write an Op-Ed to Attack The President of His Own Political Party…*
> ...


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Better start getting those prepper supplies together no, and head off for the woods.  I promise, we'll tell you when the sky's done falling and it's safe to come back.



*Hey Tiny " T ".....No Prepper here, just posting the Proper TRUTH.*
*Now as for your improper post on preppers I do believe you are the *
*proper person to promote the improper way Democrats promise  *
*propositions and purge the preparation before the promise is pushed.*

*In other words Tiny " T ", you appear to be patronizing populist *
*beliefs from the putrid politics of purgatory. Ya puke.*


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey Tiny " T ".....No Prepper here, just posting the Proper TRUTH.*
> *Now as for your improper post on preppers I do believe you are the *
> *proper person to promote the improper way Democrats promise  *
> *propositions and purge the preparation before the promise is pushed.*
> ...


Woaah... slow down there Spanky!  You don't want to burst a blood vessel.  

Deep breaths... one... two... three...     okay have you calmed down a little?  
Now explain how anything I've said has anything to do with being a populist.  I was just trying to be nice and say if that "I'm an orange and the whole world is trying to peel me" sensation gets to be overwhelming and you need to escape from Los Angeles, I'll be happy to let you know when it's safe for you to came back.  Sheesh, talk about no good dead going unpunished.


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Woaah... slow down there Spanky!  You don't want to burst a blood vessel.
> 
> Deep breaths... one... two... three...     okay have you calmed down a little?
> Now explain how anything I've said has anything to do with being a populist.  I was just trying to be nice and say if that "I'm an orange and the whole world is trying to peel me" sensation gets to be overwhelming and you need to escape from Los Angeles, I'll be happy to let you know when it's safe for you to came back.  Sheesh, talk about no good dead going unpunished.


*Just like a Democrat to want the whole world to work for him and give nothing in return.*
*Tiny " T " wants to be peeled in public when popular opinion pushes for perverted hanky*
*panky to be performed in private places...Poor Poor Tiny " T "when will he ponder his*
*pickled problem with his package without pecking at it in public..........*


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Just like a Democrat to want the whole world to work for him and give nothing in return.*
> *Tiny " T " wants to be peeled in public when popular opinion pushes for perverted hanky*
> *panky to be performed in private places...Poor Poor Tiny " T "when will he ponder his*
> *pickled problem with his package without pecking at it in public..........*


Funny you didn't list any example of Democrats wanting the whole world to work for them?  Maybe you're talking about health care or something.  All I know is that affording health care in this country is wildly more expensive then in the rest of the industrialized world.  Hard to see how we keep our workforce competitive if we're paying 40% to keep our labor force healthy.  Hard to see how we compete when pharmaceutical companies are price fixing the cost of medicine.  

Maybe you consider that asking for the world work for us, but to me that's just common sense.


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Funny you didn't list any example of Democrats wanting the whole world to work for them?  Maybe you're talking about health care or something.  All I know is that affording health care in this country is wildly more expensive then in the rest of the industrialized world.  Hard to see how we keep our workforce competitive if we're paying 40% to keep our labor force healthy.  Hard to see how we compete when pharmaceutical companies are price fixing the cost of medicine.
> 
> Maybe you consider that asking for the world work for us, but to me that's just common sense.


*It's just not sensible for you to have any sense of common sense based on your lack there of.*


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It's just not sensible for you to have any sense of common sense based on your lack there of.*


So no comment on the high price of health care?


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So no comment on the high price of health care?


*Should I speak on an educated level or would you prefer Appalachian circa 1819.... *


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Should I speak on an educated level or would you prefer Appalachian circa 1819.... *


Either or...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So no comment on the high price of health care?


"If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor"


----------

